# Spinning/ knitting - Carolan shawl by Dee OÃ¢ÂÂKeefe



## Mgoose (Feb 14, 2013)

Still in love with the process...this shawl made with a yak/silk blend, fingering weight, from my spinning wheel. The knitting was WAY above my ability and WAY out of my comfort zone, but she writes her patterns so well and even responded to a question about a stitch I did not understand...took my time , made a couple of mistakes, but still like the way it turned out


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

Wow very impressive. I have heard so many great comments about Dee's patterns. I hope to try one soon.

SEA


----------



## DeeFord (Oct 6, 2013)

Very impressive, spinning and knitting both! You can wear it with pride.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

You did a wonderful job on this beauty. :sm24:


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Wow! Both the spinning and the shawl!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Beautiful work!!! ????


----------



## boudacious_diva (Nov 5, 2014)

Absolutely beautiful! Both the spinning and the knitting!


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Incredible. Your work is simply fabulous!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

It is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Lovely. Something to be proud of.


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

Very nice work on both the spinning and the shawl! You did a great job!


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous! You underestimate your skills :sm02:


----------



## FiberQueen (Aug 23, 2012)

Amazing!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

It’s beautiful! I am proud for you...the beautiful spinning and then to complete such a beautiful garment is spectacular!!


----------



## Mgoose (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

Wow!!!!!


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Stunning, spinning & knitting both. Love the 'glow' on the yarn.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow that is amazing and your first try wow. Very pretty.


----------



## FranVan (May 22, 2012)

So beautiful. Great spinning, lovely knitting. Enjoy.


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

Did you use singles or was your yarn plied?


----------



## Mgoose (Feb 14, 2013)

fibermcgivver said:


> Did you use singles or was your yarn plied?


It is a 2ply fingering weight...the pattern was fun to do...took a while b/c I watch grands...not something to work on with 
"distractions" lol


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Your spinning is beautiful! I love the sheen in the yarn. Your knitting is gorgeous....what a beautiful shawl.


----------



## AiLin (Dec 28, 2012)

Wow!


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Both your spinning and knitting are fabulous!!! Aloha... Bev


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

That is stunning!


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Beautiful spinning and knitting! 
Thanks for showing the roving, yarn, and finished shawl...that's how some of us learn what makes what and how!


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

I am in awe of BOTH pictures. The gorgeous spinning and the exquisite shawl!


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

Gorgeous yarn and gorgeous shawl.


----------

